# White House Honey Porter and Ale



## krad1964

Made with honey from the WH hives.

http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/09/01/ale-chief-white-house-beer-recipe


----------



## Ben Brewcat

I know, cool right? Homebrew with backyard honey: a policy I think we all can agree on!


----------



## Sharpbees

I caught the report on the news last night, sounds like a good promo for mead and honey ales.


----------



## cannon2000us

I'm gonna try this All Grain


----------



## Woutz

At eas this year they had a mead which had grains and hops added which made it taste more like a beer.very good


----------



## SRBrooks

Where do you get all the weird-sounding ingredients, though?


----------

